

Show HN: Our app accurately matches you with your perfect product. Suggestions? - bobsil1
http://tryarrow.com/

======
girasquid
This doesn't seem like something that's only useful on my phone - why can't I
use it on the web?

~~~
bobsil1
Good point. A few reasons:

\- On the phone you can use it in stores with a UI specifically for touch.

\- There are a bunch of geo and camera-based features coming which will need
phone hardware.

\- We threw up a quick web test and there was less interest than now, partly
because it felt less novel on the web.

\- My guess is researching at home will shift to picking a product on the fly
since it's in your pocket and it actually works well.

~~~
girasquid
Fair enough. As someone who doesn't use their phone for shopping, this isn't
for me - but I would have checked it out if it had been on the web. Good luck!

~~~
bobsil1
Thanks! Btw do you have an Android, or just really don't want to use an app
for this?

~~~
girasquid
iOS, but I do all my shopping on a desktop computer. Touch interfaces have a
long way to go before they're low hassle enough to be worthwhile for me.

~~~
bobsil1
Hmm, makes sense. You could always try it (it's free) and delete if you don't
like. We're about to take app down temporarily for press launch so if you
want, grab it before tomorrow morning. Really appreciate your thoughts,
thanks.

